# شيماء Shima



## shannenms

Could you tell me the meaning of this name: shima شیما

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cute angel

Hi,

It's CHAIMAA=شيماء which means *شيماء=ذات شامة أو خال*


----------



## ayed

I agree with Cute Angle..
shamah : is a mole on one's cheeks , or forehead
*Shaima is the one(female) who has a mole or more .

*al-Shaima(ash/shaima) bint al-Harith al-Si3diyyah is the prophet Muhammad's foster-sister .


----------



## Mahaodeh

While I agree with cute angel and ayed, I think it should be mentioned that a mole here is in a possitive sense, it is sort of like a single dark freckle, like the black dot Marline Monroe used put under her lip.  It's usually considered a mark of beauty.


----------



## ayed

I agree with you, Mahaodeh that it is considered as a sign of beauty


----------



## shannenms

Thank you all!!!
It seems to me that the pronounciation of this name is different.
Is "sh" pronounced with a Fatha?


----------



## cherine

Yes, شَيْماء .


----------



## shannenms

Thank you very much شیرین !


----------



## Mahaodeh

There are a couple more names in Arabic that might fit, there is shamma شَمّاء, which means _a woman with good traits_; or sheema, which means _a good trait_.  I don't recall the last one being used for names but it is possible.


----------



## shannenms

It's very starnge that the pronounciation of this name has changed in Persian.
So, it's not possible for it to be pronounced shima?


----------



## cherine

Why not? It's just a matter of replacing the fatha with a kasra and eliding the final hamza 
Actually, we -in Egypt- sometimes call our friends who have this name Shima (or Shimo) instead of Shaymaa2 as a nick name


----------



## shannenms

Does it change the meaning?


----------



## cherine

I don't think so.


----------



## shimatorabi

Shima in Persian or Farsi means "mother of the earth", "a woman with birthmarks" and "a woman with good traits". I also heard that it means "island" in Japanese.


----------



## gbasfora

Mahaodeh said:


> While I agree with cute angel and ayed, I think it should be mentioned that a mole here is in a possitive sense, it is sort of like a single dark freckle, like the black dot Marline Monroe used put under her lip.  It's usually considered a mark of beauty.



Hi Mahaodeh , How would you translate the expression *يابو شامة* ? A handsome guy/boy/man or could it be a pretty woman/girl

Context (the song weyn 3a Ram allah by the band kulna sawa:
*وين يابو شامة
ناوي عالسافر
من بنات الشام
خوفي لتعشق
من بنات الشام
*
Thank you


----------



## Mahaodeh

Theoretically it could be referring to a woman (in songs and poetry I mean).

But the context you gave, it's definitely a man.


----------



## gbasfora

Thank you Mahaodeh


----------

